# Successful fresh cycle- subsequent failed FETs



## Little orchid (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi,

I was hoping someone could give me some advice. 
We had icsi 3 years ago which resulted a successful pregnancy from a fresh transfer and 3 frozen embryos. All the embryos were of equal/ high quality. Last year, I had FET- one embryo was lost at thaw and the other resulted in a ‘silent’ miscarriage. I have just had a failed FET cycle with my last remaining embryo from that cycle. 
They were both medicated cycles and I during my 2ww for both FETs I experienced horrible nausea  and cramping. 

I am considering cycling with PGS- which involves the use of frozen embryos. I am 40, so I feel this may increase my chances.

However - do some woman have less success with frozen cycles. Maybe I was very lucky they choose a favourable embryo for my fresh transfer, or maybe my body doesn’t respond as well to a frozen cycle.

Any experiences/ advice would be appreciated as I consider what to do next. 
Thanks


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Little orchid- we have a very similar story. 

Success at first fresh then MC,BFN,CP with our FETs. Have you done any immune/thyroid testing? I found my tsh was very high and had higher clotting. We're just doing a fresh cycle on a standard immune protocol that I find much better e.g. lining much thicker me good response. I don't feel I responded well to medicated FET, but lining wouldn't thicken on a natural cycle. We also don't know how much the freezing technique contributed- we also had top grade blasts frozen.
I don't know if there are any answers, or if we had the "optimum" embryo from that cycle that became DS. We are doing embryoscope this time. For one I feel much more confident on a fresh cycle.
Out of interest, was to your pg male? I read an interesting piece of research on male pg's altering uterine conditions in some ppl.  We will never know as I didn't have immunes testing before, but I find it feasible..
Positive thing is, we got pg before, so should be able  to do it again x


----------



## Little orchid (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks lulu for your response and encouragement.

I haven’t look at immunes- but it has been on the back of my mind. I kept getting ‘chills’ during my 2ww and thinking I was getting the cold, but I put it down to my toddlers cold. I am one of these people who rarely get sick. I haven’t had my thyroid checked since my fresh cycle. The subject of immunes seems like an absolute mind field but this forum is great for helping make sense of complex subjects. I am based in N.Ireland so there is limited expertise in this area and with limited financial resources - my options may be limited. But it is something I will have to look some more into. 

My pg was a female. Best of luck with this cycle. 

Thanks


----------

